# DVD-RW Verbatim refusé par mon Pbook



## bartsimp (31 Mars 2004)

Bon, voilà; il y a qq temps, je m'achete un pbook 1GH superdrive (pas le modele alu, celui d'avant) et la semain dernière, je me dis qu'il serait pas mal de tester l'aspect "super" du drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Un petit tour à Montgallet me permet de m'acheter un pack de 5 DVD-RW et de retour dans ma campagne bordelaise, je m'apperçois que chaque insertion de dvd me provoque... une éjection!!! (attention, pas de mauvais esprit!!!)

Ce sont donc des DVD verbatim version -RW, certifiés 2X

J'ai beau avoir toast ouvert ou fermé, en position d'attente de DVD pour le gravage ou non, rien n'y fait.

Est-ce que qq1 a déjà eu ces pbs ?


----------



## chagregel (31 Mars 2004)

Va a la FNAC digitale, achetes un Pack de DVD Apple (15 Euros les 5, moins cher que rue montgallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et essaye.

Si ca ne marche toujours pas, super drive HS.
Si ca marche, ne retourne plus à Montgallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu le meme probleme avec des DVD de marque NAM et jamais aucuns avec les Apple


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2004)

Tu es sûr que ta version de powerbook/superdrive gère les DVD-RW (il me semble que ce n'était pas le cas sur les premiers qui ne géraient que les DVD-R mais il se peut que je dise une connerie.

Il pourrait y avoir aussi une histoire de vitesse, vu comment ça se passe avec les CD-RW (on ne peut pas enregistrer en 2X un 10X par exemple), par exemple qu'il ne puisse gérer les DVD-RW qu'en 1X et que les 2X ne soient pas compatibles avec le 1X (c'est plus simple sur les CD-R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Mais peut-être dis-je de grosses conneries, n'hésitez pas à m'apprendre des choses


----------



## bartsimp (31 Mars 2004)

Ben là; j'ai payé 35 le lot de 5 dvd-rw, je doute que l'on trouve la même chose à la fnac, mais j'en achèterai un et on verra bien.

Bon, et puis ce sont des verbatim, pas une sous marque obscure...

Mon powerbook est un modele 1GH de décembre 2003, sous X.3.3. après vérif, il est compatible et n'a pas besoin de MAJ.


----------



## chagregel (31 Mars 2004)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> (...) Bon, et puis ce sont des verbatim, pas une sous marque obscure...
> (...)



Bah les Verbatim n'ont jamais été considéré comme des trés bon DVD vierges, ils font des bons cd...

Pardon en revanche, les 15 Euros/ 5 piéces c'est des DVD-R et pas Rw


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que ta version de powerbook/superdrive gère les DVD-RW (il me semble que ce n'était pas le cas sur les premiers qui ne géraient que les DVD-R mais il se peut que je dise une connerie.



C'est exact. Mon Superdrive DVR-105 gère très bien les DVD-RW mais c'est Apple qui ne veut pas !

Astuce : lancer la gravure (iDVD par exemple) en insérant un DVD-R et juste après la validation du support, éjecter le média et le remplacer par un DVD-RW ! Ca marche très bien.

Attention le DVD-RW est illisible par la suite sur le Mac, mais il l'est très bien sur un lecteur de salon.

Merci Apple


----------



## vincmyl (31 Mars 2004)

Ah bon???un DVD-RW est illisible sur Mac une fois gravé......


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Mars 2004)

Oui et non. Un DVD vidéo est illisible si c'est un -RW sur mon Superdrive.

Il monte quand même sur le bureau.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Mars 2004)

Et ton superdrive c'est un pioneer 106???


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Mars 2004)

Non, le 105.


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Avril 2004)

J'ai un SuperDrive MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-815A qui grave et lie les DVD-RW (sauf avec iDVD avec lequel il faut opérer l'astuce sus-citée) et lie même les DVD+RW (mais il ne les grave pas) !!! Je n'ai pas encore essayé les DVD-RAM.

Pour les supports, les DVD-R Apple fonctionnent bien entendu sans problème, mais aussi les DVD-R TDK, les DVD-RW TDK et Sony, les DVD+RW Verbatim... Bref, pour le moment je ne suis jamais tombé sur un os


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (1 Avril 2004)

Je précise aussi qu'Apple ne fait jamais allusion au DVD-RW sur son site, tout du moins dans les sections iDVD et DVD SP 2.

Un mystère...


----------



## vincmyl (1 Avril 2004)

Moi j'ai gravé sur un DVD+RW et ca a passé impecc


----------



## Claude number X (2 Avril 2004)

J'ai le même Ti 1 Ghz que toi équipé d'un superdrive MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-815
Il me semble en effet qu'il ne gère pas d'origine les DVD-RW
En fait je l'ai lu, entre autre sur le Store au moment de l'achat, mais j'ai jamais essayé.
Par contre il existe un patch (ce lien sur MacBidouille)  qui débride cette fonction et te permet aussi de graver les DVD-R en 2X (contre 1X autrement)
La garantie de mon Ti expire le mois prochain, ca sera sans doute le premier outrage qu'il subira. Bcp on réalisé l'opération sans problème, et l'opération est réversible si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## chagregel (2 Avril 2004)

Tu n'as pas peur d'user prématurément ton Super Drive?


----------



## Claude number X (2 Avril 2004)

Non étant donné que ces vitesses ou fonctions était déja présentes sur le modèle en vente directe. Au pire c'est plutôt le powerbook qui peut chauffer. Mais c'est pas parce quil grave en 2X, qu'on est obligé de le faire (quand je suis pressé, ça m'arrangerait quand même), c'est plutôt la gravure sur DVD-RW qui m'interesse.

Enfin, sur je sais plus quel forum, j'ai eu des avis d'utilisateurs content de la manip, avec entre autre des essais de plusieurs DVD d'affilé ou les comportements du portable et des supports à la sortie sont satisfaisants même en 2X


----------



## bartsimp (4 Avril 2004)

cool, j essaie tout de suite et vous tiens au courant


----------



## bartsimp (4 Avril 2004)

*MERCI!!!* 
Je crois bien que je suis en train de graver mon dvd-rw.
J'etais sur le point de renvoyer mon pb en sav, persuade que j'etais que le support du dvd-rw etait natif!!!

Donc, en grand merci.

Pour infos, j ai fait un upgrade en X101, apres un upgrade infructueux en XOC.

Tres tres cool, avec le dezonnage en plus


----------



## flfc (5 Avril 2004)

C'est OK, la mise à jour vaut le coup ???


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Et pour l'Alu 12, revB, vous connaissez une MAJ?
Aurait elle un interet?


----------



## bartsimp (13 Avril 2004)

flfc a dit:
			
		

> C'est OK, la mise à jour vaut le coup ???



Oui, tout fonctionne parfaitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (qu'est-ce que c'est long a graver un dvd par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

